# True Dog Killer !*!*! Added 2 More Pics !*!*!



## bow-boy (Sep 5, 2009)

This is my first hog with a bow!  He weighed so much, that he broke my scale instantly!  So now i need yalls judging skills to give me an estimate on how much he weighs. I shot him a little far back though. I think i shouldve waited just a little bit longer for a perfect broadside shot, but i couldnt hold my bow back any longer and he was so close i couldnt let it down. 
I must say that, in my whole entire life, ive never come across a pig as scary, or as ferocious as he was. He looks like he belongs in a Sci Fi movie! hahahaha. I almost had to climb up a nearby tree, cause i thought he was getting ready to charge at me!


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 5, 2009)

he is atleast 490!! lol good job on the first kill with the bow.


----------



## mattellis2 (Sep 6, 2009)

heh, enjoy the bacon.  both pieces!


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 7, 2009)

Bacon Sammich


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 7, 2009)

He's a shooter.... Man that would fit nice on my BGE.


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 7, 2009)

once you get it cleaned ,smoked ,chopped ---it should make 3 good sandwich's .........nice bow pig.......i believe they have to weigh over 100 to be called a hog  ???


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 7, 2009)

Made for a smaller target..good shot.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 7, 2009)

Just throw him in the pan. Looks like you had fun!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 7, 2009)

> Made for a smaller target..good shot.



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!  Congrats on a great shot!!!!  How close did you get to him?  From the ground?  Stand?  Just a little details brother details!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 7, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 7, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!  Congrats on a great shot!!!!  How close did you get to him?  From the ground?  Stand?  Just a little details brother details!


 Me and my buddy in the pic actually stalked this little guys daddy for almost an hour. When we closed the distance on him i drew back and he started feeding in the opposite direction from us.(He knew what was comin)  haha. By that time 4 little guys were only 15 yards away and closin in fast. They were so tempting and at this time i couldnt hold my bow back any longer. As soon as this one turned broadside...twack. The second i released my arrow, all i remember was hearin a sqeual and seein a huge hole in him. He ran less than 15 yards and fell over.
Hey its my 1st hog with a bow, hes not the biggest thing ever, and not the smallest, but hey, a pigs a pig to me. And i aint complainin, cause this is a memory that will stay with me forever.


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 8, 2009)

whats the gloves for.nice piglet


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 8, 2009)

490 at the least!! Congrats!!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 8, 2009)

Photoshop... he's ever bit of 550lbs! 

Nice job on the bow hog!


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 8, 2009)

His momma had to be near by! 

Congrats on the pig.


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 8, 2009)

ylhatch said:


> whats the gloves for.nice piglet


 All the diseases in pig blood, and you dont have to wash your hands 500 times to get that smell off of em.

I appreciate your guys input on how much he ways. I had trouble estimatin his weight. But i believe hes around 500 or so from a few of the responses i got
Thanks You guys


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Sep 9, 2009)

*hog*

maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 9, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor


The young man is tickled that he just killed his first pig with a bow, and this is all you can bring to the table?

I swear I don't understand some folks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a fine bow killed pig.
Congratulations, I am proud for ya!


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 9, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> *maby* you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor





*Maybe* you need to critique yourself!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 9, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor







66 POJ said:


> *Maybe* you need to critique yourself!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2009)

Good lookin shoat. That will cook up fine whole hog! Congrats!


----------



## STRYCNINE (Sep 9, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor



Thanks for coming to bow-boy's first pig thread and taking a dump That's one reason I don't post on here much anymore. People like you make me sick.


Congrats bow-boy! 

Don't worry about the haters.


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 9, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor



   Maybe you should look closer at the photos and notice that its an under armour t-shirt. They are SUPPOSED to be snug. Maybe you should leave the library computers alone and go back under your bridge? 

This young man is sharing a moment with us that he is proud of. If you can't say something nice to him...don't say it at all.

Bow-Boy..nice piglet!  Enjoy dinner!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 9, 2009)

> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor



MAYBE someone needs to learn how to spell!!! 



> Thanks for coming to bow-boy's first pig thread and taking a dump That's one reason I don't post on here much anymore. People like you make me sick.
> 
> 
> Congrats bow-boy!
> ...



LMBO.......X2!

I hope your momma and daddy are both proud, THEY SHOULD BE!!  I am very proud of you and thanks for sharing your story!! Keep postin youngun!!
ALSO, I dont hunt over a "Feeder" either, so I am going shoot what comes my way!!


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 9, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor


 Man, honestly Its people like you that deserve to be called pathetic. 
Its just upsetting to know theres people out there as disrespectful, and as hurtful as you just were. Really im in disbelief.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 9, 2009)

Love the humor...
Congrats on the bow killed porker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2009)

bow-boy said:


> Man, honestly Its people like you that deserve to be called pathetic.
> Its just upsetting to know theres people out there as disrespectful, and as hurtful as you just were. Really im in disbelief.



Don't worry about folks like him!!

Congrats on your first piggie kill!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Good lookin shoat. That will cook up fine whole hog! Congrats!



My thoughts exactly! That one will eat good. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bruz (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on the HOG and great pics.

Bruz


----------



## bobman (Sep 9, 2009)

maybe you shouldn't mock a kid that can hold up a 490 lb hog like that

its bigger than any I've killed and any bow kill is a good trophy 

good job


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 9, 2009)

you only get the first one ONCE  nice job.


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 9, 2009)

bobman said:


> maybe you shouldn't mock a kid that can hold up a 490 lb hog like that
> 
> its bigger than any I've killed and any bow kill is a good trophy
> 
> good job


Ya he better watch out


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow what a shot all i can think of is you are one good shot with a bow cause that big hog you shot you had so much room for error one inch off you would have missed but great job love seeing you young people out in the out doors and keep it up show us some more in the future. Thanks for sharing your hunt with us.

  P.S wish i had that pig on the bbq will be great to eat well done


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 10, 2009)

great job, he's a cooker for sure. And stalked up with a bow... icing on the cake!!!  congratulations.


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 10, 2009)

(copy and paste from user profile) FIND and CATCH has not made any friends yet


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the small hog.. Those are my favorite to shoot.. They are great for the BBQ and a cinch to clean up. Too bad that there are some out there who have nothing better to do than critique others at what every the can pick out and find rather than give an easy extension of congratulations that are in order... Hey man.. If your happy, It makes me happy. Congrats..


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 10, 2009)

FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor



Tough guy!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2009)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> (copy and paste from user profile) FIND and CATCH has not made any friends yet




I heard he's got a book out "How to win friends and influence people"...


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats my favorite size, even though the last club I was in put me down for gettn em.  Those hams fit right in a crock pot. Makes a  slammin sammich !


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey good for you for wearing nitrile gloves, and he is the perfect size:  nice and tender, easy to drag, and fun to shoot!   Shoot, I have never gotten a pig (although I missed one!) and if he was mine I would be thrilled!


----------



## Gote Rider (Sep 13, 2009)

Good shooting anybody can hit a big target. He will make some good BBQ. I would have shot the pig to.


----------



## rkwrichard (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like about 1/2 dozen of those in my freezer.  I have already dug the pit and started the coals.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I have caught some flak for busting em that size but I wasn't looking to hang it on the wall. It fit perfect on my grill which was where it was headed to start with.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Really!!!*



FIND and CATCH said:


> maby you should sell the pig and see about buying a bigger shirt that fits you along with your humor




 You have to be kiddin me. . . . . first ya get the doggers on your bad side, now your working on the bow hunters.  and if you were smart you woulda realized he aint even the one wearing the tight shirt!!

Nice hog man, dont worry bout people like that. It takes some skill to get that close  and make a shot like that on a hog that size.  Aint nothin like your first one.

One more for FIND N CATCH


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 16, 2009)

Haha thanks guys. I love GON.
Oh Find & catch,
You prolly shouldnt disrespect my best buddies "tight shirt" like that. You prolly shouldnt mess with a 15 year old that, cause you didnt notice, hes rather "jacked up" and i think he would work you like a mule.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I heard he's got a book out "How to win friends and influence people"...



He's a regular "Dale Carnegie"

CONGRATS on the bow kill!


----------



## GOTCHA (Sep 17, 2009)

yea you must be a good shot with that bow. congrats


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2009)

You gotta ignore alot of the jabs at you, it's part of the territory around here. Mostly they mean no harm, and if they were honest they've all taken a smaller harvest at one time or another in their lives (wether it was a deer or hog) I've not hunted pigs before, but plan to in Oct. not sure what i'll be looking at myself. But would take your same shot if it's presented to me. So if that happens, I'll know how you felt and hopefully I'll take home a pig for my freezer or my crock pot or my skillet!!!!!!just like you have done. Congratulations on getting bloody!!!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2009)

I couldn't say anything if I wanted too.... I shot an 8 pointer at Berry college a few years back that would fit on a biscuit! He looked alot bigger from a distance, but the closer I got the smaller he got. After I gutted him I toted him out like a pocket book and throwed him in the floorboard of the truck before anybody got a real good look at it! He sure tasted good on that biscuit though!


----------

